# Here's Some Pics Of Our Dirtbikes In The Roo



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, these pics were taken after dark, but you can still see how they fit.. It was late fri. night before we got the bikes packed away.

We went camping and biking this weekend. I'll post a full report when I get a few mins. We had great weather and a great time.. Best part.... We camped 11 miles from our house. That made it a easy trip!









A great reason to own a Roo!


















The mounts I made keep the tires away from the wall.. The bikes dont move a bit during travel.

I have some great pics to post from our trip.. Will do that soon. My new sig pic is where we camped this weekend.

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So that is what the garage is supposed to be used for!








I thought it was for packing everything AND the kitchen sink to go camping









Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> So that is what the garage is supposed to be used for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Looks great







- This may seem like a silly question but here it goes anyway.

How do you prevent the rest of the trailer smelling like a garage???? Gas and oil smell?

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thor said:


> So that is what the garage is supposed to be used for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Looks great







- This may seem like a silly question but here it goes anyway.

How do you prevent the rest of the trailer smelling like a garage???? Gas and oil smell?

Thor
[/quote]

It does smell like dirtbikes when they are in there.. When you pull them out, the smell goes away pretty quick. We also keep the side vents open at all times, and it really helps to keep em vented.

Carey


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

That looks awesome!!! A sweet TT with 3 sweet bikes too!

Makes me wish the places around here we used to ride were not housing developments now. Not too many places to ride in NC anymore.

Paul


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Carey









Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lookin' good!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures as they are worth more than a thousand words.

I like to check out how others secure and load their dirt bikes for new / better ideas.

Map Guy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Ahh the good old days when you could get three or more dirt bikes into one space taken up by a quad!
Quads sure do make things (TT) get bigger in a hurry!

Looks great!
Scott


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Dirtbiker -

Have you weighed with the bikes in there??? Just courious what your tongue weight is with three - we weighed ours with 2 KTMS (450 & 525) and the tongue weight surprized us - 1200 lbs.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hey Dirtbiker -
> 
> Have you weighed with the bikes in there??? Just courious what your tongue weight is with three - we weighed ours with 2 KTMS (450 & 525) and the tongue weight surprized us - 1200 lbs.


Mine is 1000 with full water tank and an extended bumper with generator on.. Both the water, and bumper/gen takes weight off the tongue.. The weights are 260, 190, 160, so total is 610. We also store all our tools and gear up front which weighs a good amount too.

Yea these loaded roo's have ugly tongue weights.. Try to keep your water tank full.. it helps. I am slowly adding weight to the rear to offset things a bit.

Carey


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks tight. Could you gain any room by backing the middle bike in?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Very cool, Carey. Let us know how the camping trip went!

Curtis


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

theroyz71 said:


> Very cool, Carey. Let us know how the camping trip went!
> 
> Curtis


Here is a link to some pics of the trip. LINK TO PICS

Carey


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

I know this is an older post, but could you take a picture of the tie downs and chocks without the bikes in the Roo?
How did you attach the D-Rings? Did you put a bolt through a metal floor "joist", or just screw it into the wood of the floor?

Thanks!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

psugrads said:


> I know this is an older post, but could you take a picture of the tie downs and chocks without the bikes in the Roo?
> How did you attach the D-Rings? Did you put a bolt through a metal floor "joist", or just screw it into the wood of the floor?
> 
> Thanks!


Heres some pics. I had a few pics laying around in Photo Bucket, got lucky, cause its 15 degrees and dropping out there! lol


























I went to Ace Hardware, and bought some d rings, No. 14 screws by an 1 long. Some lags that fit a 14 screw. I think they were 3/8 of an inch in diameter. Drilled 3/8ths holes, put the lags in, then the screws.. This is incredibly strong! I lagged directly into the wood.. There is nothin but air under the garage floor, so you can drill all you want without worry.

I built the hoops myself out of 1/8 inch flat steel and 1/8 x 1 and 1/2 angle. I just bent the flat stock over my knee to make the U shape of the loop. They arent perfect, but didnt want to drag out the torch and weld pins on my welding table to make perfect u shaped bends.. This was plenty good enough for me. I think they are 13 inches tall. I can lower the fold up bed and not even come close to hitting them with the bed frame.

I installed a couple 2x2's to keep the rear wheels from sliding around, they work awesome!

I now haul an old Yamaha TT600 this bike is a Huge dirtbike. A Kawi KDX 220, and a Kawi KLX 125 in the roo. They all fit pretty easy.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice mod!!!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello all, newbie here.

I am looking into the 23krs, does anybody have the measurements of the cargo area? I know my little ltz400 will fit but trying to see if i could cram any other bikes in there for a trip to the dunes. he he

thank you

Dan O in Denver


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hey Dirtbiker -
> 
> Have you weighed with the bikes in there??? Just courious what your tongue weight is with three - we weighed ours with 2 KTMS (450 & 525) and the tongue weight surprized us - 1200 lbs.


Mine is 1000 with full water tank and an extended bumper with generator on.. Both the water, and bumper/gen takes weight off the tongue.. The weights are 260, 190, 160, so total is 610. We also store all our tools and gear up front which weighs a good amount too.

Yea these loaded roo's have ugly tongue weights.. Try to keep your water tank full.. it helps. I am slowly adding weight to the rear to offset things a bit.

Carey
[/quote]
3 bikes in a 23KRS looks awesome! You are definately ready for tearing up some dirt and having fun. It must be nice to get that far off road and "get away from it all" and still have the fun that those bikes and the TT provide.
Just out of curiosity, the bikes are within weight and the generator offsets it. You said you were adding more weight to the back to help off set the tongue weight more and you travel with a full tank of water too (at 8.3 pounds per gallon of water and 6.8pounds for a gallon of gas). I am just wondering if you are getting close to the ratings of the axels with all of the offsets.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NobleEagle said:


> Hey Dirtbiker -
> 
> Have you weighed with the bikes in there??? Just courious what your tongue weight is with three - we weighed ours with 2 KTMS (450 & 525) and the tongue weight surprized us - 1200 lbs.


Mine is 1000 with full water tank and an extended bumper with generator on.. Both the water, and bumper/gen takes weight off the tongue.. The weights are 260, 190, 160, so total is 610. We also store all our tools and gear up front which weighs a good amount too.

Yea these loaded roo's have ugly tongue weights.. Try to keep your water tank full.. it helps. I am slowly adding weight to the rear to offset things a bit.

Carey
[/quote]
3 bikes in a 23KRS looks awesome! You are definately ready for tearing up some dirt and having fun. It must be nice to get that far off road and "get away from it all" and still have the fun that those bikes and the TT provide.
Just out of curiosity, the bikes are within weight and the generator offsets it. You said you were adding more weight to the back to help off set the tongue weight more and you travel with a full tank of water too (at 8.3 pounds per gallon of water and 6.8pounds for a gallon of gas). I am just wondering if you are getting close to the ratings of the axels with all of the offsets.
[/quote]

The gvw of the roo is 7100 if I remember right.. We weigh 7500 or a lil more when we are loaded up. Water in the tank, 3 fully fueled bikes, riding gear in the front storage. I fill the gen full of fuel with 4 gallons. The extended bumper and gen weigh 250, this is on the rear. Plus all the grocies, and stuff to go camping with.

The bed of our truck has 10 gallons of fuel, tool box, coolers, another 40 gallons of water and odds and ends..

I dont think the gen off sets it much lol.. That was the plan.. Still have a 1200 lb tongue weight.. But we got some bigger bikes now too.. They weigh 800 lbs together.

I weighed it once when we were off on a 5 day ride/camping trip.. 13,800 lbs combined... Poor lil hemi.. lol But actaully it pulls it great power wise.. My max gross combined allowed is 14500..

Sometime when I have time I'm making an air suspension for the trailer with 5000 lb axles.. I have it all drawn up, but my hitch deal has me consumed for now..

So till then we just pull overweight and not worry...

The tire wear on the inside because of the overweight condition..

Noble we can be camping in 11 miles from home and be in no-mans land in 40 mins... Its wonderful!!!

Carey


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeet mod to keep the bikes in check while towing.
















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now you're making me rethinking my current Outback....

Just how long will the 2 boys enjoy camping when catching squirrels/snakes and going on hikes is the highlight? ...thinking not much longer. I'd sure like to have a motorcycle again too...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now you're making me rethinking my current Outback....
> 
> Just how long will the 2 boys enjoy camping when catching squirrels/snakes and going on hikes is the highlight? ...thinking not much longer. I'd sure like to have a motorcycle again too...


Well its time to do it up! What ages are they? I have went thru those years. What brand of bikes would you like.. Maybe I can give you my thoughts on sizes..

Shoot we have two for sell right now.. 2004 KLX 110 and 2003 KLX125 perfect kid bikes. 2300 buys both. 3800 new. Getting ready to put em in the paper soon.... Spring is coming!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Now you're making me rethinking my current Outback....
> 
> Just how long will the 2 boys enjoy camping when catching squirrels/snakes and going on hikes is the highlight? ...thinking not much longer. I'd sure like to have a motorcycle again too...


Well its time to do it up! What ages are they? I have went thru those years. What brand of bikes would you like.. Maybe I can give you my thoughts on sizes..

Shoot we have two for sell right now.. 2004 KLX 110 and 2003 KLX125 perfect kid bikes. 2300 buys both. 3800 new. Getting ready to put em in the paper soon.... Spring is coming!

Carey
[/quote]

Boys will be 12 and 9 in May...

$2300 for kids bikes
$2000 for mine
$23,000 for new Outback
$50,000 for new TV

Seems like I need to rethink this again....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now you're making me rethinking my current Outback....
> 
> Just how long will the 2 boys enjoy camping when catching squirrels/snakes and going on hikes is the highlight? ...thinking not much longer. I'd sure like to have a motorcycle again too...


Well its time to do it up! What ages are they? I have went thru those years. What brand of bikes would you like.. Maybe I can give you my thoughts on sizes..

Shoot we have two for sell right now.. 2004 KLX 110 and 2003 KLX125 perfect kid bikes. 2300 buys both. 3800 new. Getting ready to put em in the paper soon.... Spring is coming!

Carey
[/quote]

Boys will be 12 and 9 in May...

$2300 for kids bikes
$2000 for mine
$23,000 for new Outback
$50,000 for new TV

Seems like I need to rethink this again....








[/quote]

lol yea you got a slight point there... lol

Carey


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

This is exactly what I have in mind for ours. Just ordered it today so it won't even be here until next week at best. Looks great.


----------



## motodaddy (May 31, 2008)

http://boltiton.com/index.php?main_page=pr...2e0c2a7c66fb887
I'm looking at this for my bikes.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

motodaddy said:


> http://boltiton.com/index.php?main_page=pr...2e0c2a7c66fb887
> I'm looking at this for my bikes.


I like that. Just make sure it doesnt hurt your length for the bike. I know some bikes barely fit length wise so make sure to do some measuring.

By the way I see this is your 1st post.

Welcome to the forum!

Careyr


----------



## motodaddy (May 31, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> http://boltiton.com/index.php?main_page=pr...2e0c2a7c66fb887
> I'm looking at this for my bikes.


I like that. Just make sure it doesnt hurt your length for the bike. I know some bikes barely fit length wise so make sure to do some measuring.

By the way I see this is your 1st post.

Welcome to the forum!

Careyr
[/quote]

Thanks... Good thinking, I'm going to measure and order tommorrow if it fits, a kx450f is the biggest bike going in... my Bro. in law just bought a 08 28krs today as well


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

motodaddy said:


> http://boltiton.com/index.php?main_page=pr...2e0c2a7c66fb887
> I'm looking at this for my bikes.


I like that. Just make sure it doesnt hurt your length for the bike. I know some bikes barely fit length wise so make sure to do some measuring.

By the way I see this is your 1st post.

Welcome to the forum!

Careyr
[/quote]

Thanks... Good thinking, I'm going to measure and order tommorrow if it fits, a kx450f is the biggest bike going in... my Bro. in law just bought a 08 28krs today as well
[/quote]

That should fit with that device. If you haul 3, the middle bike will need set back a bit so the bars clear. We haul a KDX220, KLX125L and an old Yami TT600 in ours.. They all fit without much trouble. The 125 is the middle bike.

Let us know what your findings are.
Carey


----------

